# RIP Lyle Mays



## Rob (Feb 10, 2020)

One of my most beloved musicians...


----------



## CGR (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh, wow . . .


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 11, 2020)

Noooooo! What a shame! Saw him in the 80s, with the Pat Metheny band - such a great musician.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 11, 2020)

R.I.P. Lyle


----------



## PhiBee (Feb 11, 2020)

sad day...


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m shocked and saddened by the news. I saw him twice in 1987 on the Still Life Talking tour in Toronto. Prior to that I’d become obsessed with Mays self titled solo album and PMG First Circle. I was initially introduced to their music with The Falcon and the SnowMan film score. In the late ‘80s I moved away from listening to Tangerine Dream and more to jazz fusion (good timing since I went to university initially for jazz performance but switched to composition in my second year). I’ve probably spun Mays’ self title solo album a million times since I first bought the album in 1986 and subsequently with the CD (my first purchase of that medium when it was “new” in 1988). 

Mays had a poetic, fluid jazz style and was a quiet humble guy with huge talent and skill. He was one of my influences as far as wanting to study music and make it my vocation (next to John Williams). I’m saddened by This news. Gone too soon but what a gift he left to the world. 😢


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 11, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I’m shocked and saddened by the news. I saw him twice in 1987 on the Still Life Talking tour in Toronto. Prior to that I’d become obsessed with Mays self titled solo album and PMG First Circle. I was initially introduced to their music with The Falcon and the SnowMan film score. In the late ‘80s I moved away from listening to Tangerine Dream and more to jazz fusion (good timing since I went to university initially for jazz performance but switched to composition in my second year). I’ve probably spun Mays’ self title solo album a million times since I first bought the album in 1986 and subsequently with the CD (my first purchase of that medium when it was “new” in 1988).
> 
> Mays had a poetic, fluid jazz style and was a quiet humble guy with huge talent and skill. He was one of my influences as far as wanting to study music and make it my vocation (next to John Williams). I’m saddened by This news. Gone too soon but what a gift he left to the world. 😢


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 11, 2020)

I almost have the exact same story following and seeing Lyle. 

I think the first time I heard Lyle was “Maurizius”on ECM Eberhard Weber’s album. Something so mystical and unique about those Manfred Eicher recordings. I went to U of Miami music school where Pat went to school. They both came and played several times while I was there. Incredible musicians. Lyle and Pat were pure magic. RIP Lyle


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m even more saddened to learn that he stopped making music professionally a few years ago because it was no longer paying enough.


----------



## JT (Feb 11, 2020)

I first met Lyle at a summer jazz camp in Wisconsin in the 70's, we were both in high school. He was amazing even at that age.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 11, 2020)

Always impressed with Lyle Mays' varied talents. Pat Metheny is earliest for me, yet impressive list of top artists over time, cool albums I play often. Referred many to his Spectrasonics videos .... so well done.

Sad to hear .... will stream his cool creations today  __ _ Street Dreams, Fictionary, Solo Improvisations, Lyle Mays 
_
My fav audio + visual remembrance is with the great Alex Acuna at Spectrasonics _ Duo #1 & #2. 
Such a great 'up close and personal' experience! Will always recall Lyle's 'raised eyebrows' at end of Duo #1 !! Such an amazing talent.





__





Spectrasonics - Videos






www.spectrasonics.net


----------



## CGR (Feb 11, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Always impressed with Lyle Mays' varied talents. Pat Metheny is earliest for me, yet impressive list of top artists over time, cool albums I play often. Referred many to his Spectrasonics videos .... so well done.
> 
> Sad to hear .... will stream his cool creations today  __ _ Street Dreams, Fictionary, Solo Improvisations, Lyle Mays
> _
> ...


Thanks for that link - I've never seen those videos. What a talent.


----------



## CGR (Feb 11, 2020)

Just watched the 'Behind the Scenes' video which intersperses an interview with clips of Lyle & Alex improvising. What an amazing duo. You can see Lyle getting lost in the music, especially when he's playing the Trilian sampled Bass solo on the keyboard.


----------



## Craig Duke (Feb 14, 2020)

JT said:


> I first met Lyle at a summer jazz camp in Wisconsin in the 70's, we were both in high school. He was amazing even at that age.


Shell Lake (Dominic Spera, Ron Keezer, et al.)? I was there in 1976. Great camp.


----------



## JT (Feb 14, 2020)

Craig Duke said:


> Shell Lake (Dominic Spera, Ron Keezer, et al.)? I was there in 1976. Great camp.


Yep, that was the place. I was there in 1970. My trumpet teacher, Mark McDunn was an instructor there, along with Bobby Christian who became a good friend. Good memories.


----------

